# Tomorrow's the day...



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I drop Amy off at 9:00 tomorrow to have her spayed. I'm so glad we're doing this. She's going to be 5 in June & it's about time! She's been doing great with housetraining. It's been 2 weeks tomorrow since she's had an accident in the house!!!:whoo::whoo: I've been MUCH more positive since I'm not cleaning poop everyday & she's much happier too not having to listen to me. We got her a new bed so she's comfy during her recovery. I'll let you all know how it went when she comes home tomorrow night. Keep your fingers crossed that all goes well


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Jen, I'm so happy for you. Now you can both enjoy each other without the potty issue tension. I'll keep my fingers crossed for an uncomplicated surgery tomorrow and I look forward to your post that she's home and all is well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Best wishes, Jen! I'm so happy for you in reaching the two week mark. That is very exciting!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sending you our best wishes!! Get Well Soon Amy!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck Jen and Amy! :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jen- great news on her progress and my thoughts will be a smooth recovery the rest of this week.

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen, I am so glad that Amy is getting better with the potty training. Iwill be thinking ofyou guys tomorrow. Being spayed is pretty hard on the females compared to the boys, and dont be surprised or upset if she has an accident the day of, or after. I would put a peepee pad on her new bed, but in case. I remember that my girls didnt want to walk outside that first night, and were happy to be offered a pad to go on. We will be sending Amy kisses and hugs tomorrow - she has been such a good girl, and we are all so happy that you have "tolerated" her issues and come to love her!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jen, I'll be thinking of you and Amy tomorrow. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Jen, I am sooooooooo happy that things have been working out with your family and Amy. It really brightened my day knowing things have been going better for you guys. I've been rooting for you and Amy. Best wishes for the spay tomorrow but these guys are little troopers! My thoughts will be with you!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jen, I will be thinking of Amy tomorrow! I'm so glad you guys made it this far.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending over extra healing vibes for Amy's recovery.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Big hugs to you and Amy tonight. Hoping tomorrow goes easily and she recovers quickly. Major congratulations on the two weeks of "no house peeing."


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hugs to Amy in the morning...I hope she is back to herself in no time at all!!! Please keep us posted on how things go!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sending out thoughts to you and Amy tomorrow and a speedy recovery.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jen, wishing you and Amy look tomorrow! I didn't know she was this old already, I thought she was around 2. No wonder it took her a little longer to adjust, poor thing. I'm SO happy to hear about the 2 week success! It's like holidays, isn't it??? Keeping my fingers crossed for more accident-free weeks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck Amy and a speedy recovery.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Healing thoughts coming your way...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Best wishes to Amy for a speedy recovery and hugs to you for your patience and love for Amy!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jen, best wishes to Amy for a speedy recovery! It took Tessa a good 6 days before she was back to herself and since she wasn't pee pad trained I carried her outside to go every couple hours those first 2 days.

It's so heartwarming to read how you hung in with sweet Amy and are seeing positive results! Good for both of you! 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and waiting for an update.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm sure she will be fine!
Good luck!

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

A safe surgery and speedy recovery to Amy!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I will be thinking about Amy & you tomorrow and hope her recovery is speedy.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats on the potty training. It's such a good feeling getting a few weeks under your belt, isn't it? I'll bet Amy's proud of herself too. We'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Best of luck!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am really glad to hear things are going better with Amy and hope her spay goes smoothly!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:kiss::grouphug: to Amy today!!!!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi! Thanks to everyone for all your good wishes and thoughts for Amy today! She's home & is really groggy, but they said to expect that. She's not exactly a ball of fire even when she's feeling fine, so you can imagine how droopy she is right now. Poor girl!

Everything went just fine. I'm hoping she has a little spark back by tomorrow later in the day. For now, she's getting lots of love from everyone. I'm SO glad I bought her a bed this week. She's been curled up in it since she got home. 

Thanks again for all your support!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jen, so glad Amy came through just fine. I would expect the grogginess/listlessness to last a couple days at least. Have you bought a onesie?


:kiss: :hug: and gentle belly rubs to Amy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, give your little girl a kiss from me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice to hear Amy's back home and so far doing o.k. I would imagine she might be a bit down and sore for a day or three. Take care and hope to hear Amy feeling better very soon!! ((hugs))


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: To Amy:hug:

She is such a sweet thing:kiss:
I hope she recovers quickly and is feeling 110% soon! I bet you could see a much happier,healthier girl after this is overwith!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm glad Amy is home and it's all over! Hooray!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am happy that Amy is home and the surgery is over and done with. 
I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Best thoughts going out to you and Amy. Lola had her spay surgery 2 weeks ago and is now her old frenetic self. The first days under the pain meds are actually pretty funny. I had to hand feed her the first meal, which she did eat a full dinner, piece by piece. You may also see that after the meds are gone, and she tries to lie down, she'll jump up in pain. If you can get her to sleep on her back that will help. Once Amy is eating, peeing and pooping you know she's on her way back to normal. The Onesie was a life saver to heal - although you have to be careful she doesn't try to pee or poop while fully dressed!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope that Amy feels better soon! :hug:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Glad to hear everything went well. Speedy Recovery!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So glad that Amy did well with her spay. I am hoping that today brings a peppier little girl!! It took my girls about 2 days to be back to their old selves, except for the cone head - gosh I wish I knew about the onsies back then!!! Are you using the cone or onsie with Amy??


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

No one told me about the onesie. Is that instead of the E collar? I had to put it on her at 4:00 this morning. She hates it!! I'm going to look through the kids old baby clothes,there must be one hanging aorund somewhere...

She just wants to be held & cries when I put her down. I guess I have the lap dog I wanted at least for today


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Give Amy kisses from us! Hope today is a better day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am glad Amy is home and doing fine!!! wishes for a speedy recovery.

If the onsie doesn't work you can also try the Bite Not Collar. These let both my boys out of jail from the E-collar- Jasper used the 3 1/2" Cash needed the 4"-- If you order I would order both and return one-- you can also call around at all your local Vets-- they may sell them.

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&pf_id=0028630


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Enjoy your little lap dog. Hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jen, sorry that Amy is feeling uncomfortable, but I'm sure loose fitting onesies and TLC will make her feel better soon! Now is the chance for your kids to hold her and show her that they can comfort her too...if Amy let's them...maybe that will help improve the bond? I sure hope so...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jen, I'm glad Amy is through her surgery and all went well. I hope she's feeling better today. Enjoy your cuddly girl.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Jen, I'm glad Amy is through her surgery and all went well. I hope she's feeling better today. Enjoy your cuddly girl.


BIG ditto!

And I hope YOU'RE feeling better about all of it, too! Ya' gotta' kick back at the first chance you get, and pamper you, too!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jen,

Maybe this will be the thing that "bonds" Amy to you.

In child adoptions, sometimes an illness or surgery will facilitate the parent/child bonding due to the shared interactions and the dependence of the child to the parent during that time.

Perhaps you'll see a "new" Amy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Nan. Kubrick and I had a really strong bond before his neuter, of course, but he became much more of a lap dog after it. Before he would lay on the floor at my feet and now he spends half the time doing that and half the time right on my lap. It's very cute. 

Hope Amy feels much better soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I hope she does get back soon but definitely a good bonding and lap dog time.

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope Amy is feeling better. It is so hard to see them uncomfortable


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Jen, I'm glad Amy is through her surgery and all went well. I hope she's feeling better today. Enjoy your cuddly girl.


Ditto for us!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, poor Amy, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree with Nan and Lina - when Lincoln went through hard times with his allergies and having to wear a cone for the better part of a month, he wanted our attention more. Actually, he needed us to scratch for him when he had an itch! Whatever, he got more cuddly.

Give Amy a hug from all of us! :grouphug:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jen, 
Oh yes, definitely try the onesy. Ollie was such a love bug after his neuter. It was just like cuddling a little baby when he was in the onesy. It really was a bonding time. 
Sending a :hug: and :kiss: to both of you!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jen- I hope Amy is feeling better soon. A spay is a pretty major surgery. I'm sure she's getting lots of hugs and loves from you. Get well soon, Amy!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Jen - How's your big girl Amy doing today? I hope she can get comfortable. And that this is a good bonding experience for all of you.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi!!! Amy seems to be doing better. She ate breakfast this morning, so that's a really good sign. I think the pain meds are upsetting her tummy, she's had some strange looking poop these past few days. She's also been going in the house, but I sort of expected that. She's still whining and wimpering every time I leave the room. The vet said that given her past, we would probably see some regression, behavior-wise. Overall, we're doing a-okay...thanks so much for all of your concern for Amy!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jen,

I am glad that Amy is starting to feel better. I am sure she is on her way to being her old self.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jen, happy to hear that Amy is starting to feel better. I hope she will be 100% soon!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Give Amy a big hug from Sissy and me. Hope she feels better today.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope sweet Amy feels better soon. I'm glad the spay is over. You are doing such a great job with her, Jen. I hope her pain and upset stomach gets better quickly.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Jen,
I think a big part of my Norah's bounce-back after the surgery were my kids. This could be a great experience for the kids and her to bond. They would have to careful not to grab at her of course as she's extra sensitive but since they are resting it is easier for the kids to get closer with her. After Norah was spayed, my 4 year old read to her. It was really cute. She would just sit by Norah's bed and read her "Spot" and "Clifford the Big Red Dog" books. It's the only time Norah has been mellow around and her and they still do it every night. It helps my little one with her reading skills too so it's a double bonus!


----------

